# Medina/Summit County Rabbit Hunting



## Dodgeram1 (Aug 4, 2005)

With all of the homes being built in all of my hunting spots, I'm running out of options! Places that I've been hunting since I was 10 yrs old are now full of culdesacs and suburbanites. It gets boring hunting the same 2 or 3 spots all winter, and I'm looking for some more options. I'm 24 and have been rabbit hunting since I was about 10 with my father. I usually only like to hunt with one or two other people, and I have well trained beagles from a great bloodline (yellow creek). If anyone is a land owner, or knows of one, that would allow rabbit hunting please let me know. I am very respectful of peoples property, and am a very safe hunter. If you've never rabbit hunted with dogs, you don't know what you're missing! I would be willing to take the person/landowner along, as long as it is a maximum of 4 people. Let me know, rabbit season is just around the corner!


----------

